
Swiss tax app stores all data publicly in the cloud - dredmorbius
https://www.secu.ninja/2018/09/19/swiss-tax-app-stores-all-data-publicly-in-the-cloud/
======
dredmorbius
Translated news from heise.de, original by Fabian A. Scherschel.

[https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Schweizer-Steuer-
App...](https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Schweizer-Steuer-App-
speicherte-alle-Daten-oeffentlich-in-der-Cloud-4167240.html)

